

Youtube Testing ‘Watch Later’ Feature - rkord
http://www.gadgethon.com/youtube-watch-later-feature-200/

======
wccrawford
Excellent. There's been quite often that I'm sent a video and want to watch it
later, and I'm forced to stuff it in readitlater with other random links.

~~~
rkord
Yeah..and the best part is when this feeds into the leanback product

